# sarete nostri ospiti per le escursioni



## mya78

Salut tout le  monde,

j'aurais besoin d'aide pour bien poser mon invitation. 
Il s'agit d'un group de clients qui est venu faire des excursions l'année passé, mais à present, on aimerait bien les inviter à revenir nous visiter en leur proposant de sortir en randonnée gratuitement. 
Le contexte est moitié formel, moitié amical. Ils sont arrivés comme clients, mais pendant leur séjour on s'est connus mieux, sans devenir amis, mais quand même on s'est dit au revoir en très bons termes et ils ont été contents de leur séjour.

J'ai envisagé une phrase comme: 
_"__si vous en avez envie, cette année nous pouvons vous aider chercher le logement, mais à part cela, *nous aimerons vous inviter pour les sorties*!"
_En italien je dirais quelque chose comme: "*sarete nostri ospiti per le escursioni*". Je sais c'est assez délicat de parler d'argent sans en parler!!

Je manque d'options alternatives. 
Donc je vous demande si vous pouvez m'aider avec d'autres phrases qui vous convainquent plus (et à moi aussi d'ailleurs!) ou qui s'adaptent mieux au contexte...

Merci!
Silvia


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Mya,
Je n'ai pas vraiment l'habitude de ce genre de messages dans ce genre de situations, mais, en attendant et en espérant d'autres propositions, je dirais "Cette année nous pouvons toujours vous aider à trouver un logement, mais nous aimerions en plus vous inviter aux excursions à titre tout à fait gracieux".


----------



## mya78

Merci bien Matoupaschat pour ton effort! Cette version me plaît déjà!

Peux-tu me donner quelque synonyme de gracieux? Est-il un mot formel? Je te le demande car c'est la première fois que je le rencontre et, comme il sont des jeunes sportifs, j'aimerais bien doser le degré de formalité ;-)

En plus, j'ai pensé à un autre moyen pour le dire en italien: "*a nostre spese*", comme la version anglaise "it's on us"...En ce cas là, c'est clair que le verbe inviter reste exclus...


----------



## matoupaschat

Justement, gracieux (voir aussi les synonymes sur cette même page) est un mot qui peut être assez formel, mais qu'on utilise souvent comme synonyme de gratuit, une sorte d'euphémisme de politesse, en quelque sorte. Voir aussi le TLFi à I.-A.-3.
*Edit*: "A nostre spese" si traduce per lo più in francese con "à nos frais", ma diciamo che è un po' più insistente della soluzione che ti proponevo, da usare come in italiano, credo, "casomai non avessero capito prima" .


----------



## mya78

grazie per la premura e la precisione!


----------



## matoupaschat

Oh j'y repense seulement maintenant : la version anglaise m'a rappelé qu'on utilise aussi à l'oral en français, familièrement et dans certaines circonstances, _"c'est pour nous/moi"_, par exemple dans un café pour signifier au serveur que c'est nous qui offrons les verres/la tournée et donc de les mettre sur notre compte.


----------



## mya78

Merci pour y avoir repensé!!

Je crois je vais employer la phrase "à titre tout à fait gracieux", mais "*c'est pour moi/nous*" je ne la connaissais pas (désormais je parle rarement français), donc merci encore. 
En cas quelqu'un soit intéressé, en italien je la traduirais "*sta a me/a noi*" [verbe sous-entendu "pagare" ou "offrire". "Sta a me (pagare/offrire)"]


----------

